# Forbidden Love



## bloodwood (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 8, 2011)

Why not? .....


----------



## bloodwood (Mar 8, 2011)

How would they decide whether the kids would be vegetarian or meat eaters? 
I mean can you see a zebra crouched down low stalking a gazelle? Their clompy hooves aren't good for stealth. And when they finally pounce on their prey would they sink their hooves in? 
Or a lion leisurely chewing back on a clump of shrub grass? Trying to cuddle up to the other wild zebras but just facing rejection and stigma. "We aren't playing with you, you're a predator."

And oh, how the hippos would talk!!!!
And you just know that during some petty domestic squabble the lion would lose control and eat his true love.
I'm really trying to be open minded about this....Peter


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 8, 2011)

bloodwood said:


> How would they decide whether the kids would be vegetarian or meat eaters?



Let the kids decide .... maybe the kids would end up with the best from both worlds .... omnivours!



bloodwood said:


> I mean can you see a zebra crouched down low stalking a gazelle? Their clompy hooves aren't good for stealth. And when they finally pounce on their prey would they sink their hooves in?
> Or a lion leisurely chewing back on a clump of shrub grass? Trying to cuddle up to the other wild zebras but just facing rejection and stigma. "We aren't playing with you, you're a predator."




So .... ummmmmm ..... because of foot size and shape, [we] are going to forbid love???    Oh.  I get it.  We need to protect 'em from "... rejection and stigma....."    So this is about protecting 'em cuz they .... will get their feelings hurt???



bloodwood said:


> And oh, how the hippos would talk!!!!


  So - either the hippos are jealous (now, a hippo and zebra - that would be really, really weird).  Or the hippos need to get a life.  Probably a bit of both.



bloodwood said:


> And you just know that during some petty domestic squabble the lion would lose control and eat his true love.



ummmmm .......  the outcome of all discord in the context of intimacy is not necessarily engulfment or death .....



bloodwood said:


> I'm really trying to be open minded about this....Peter



So - just to ease your discomfort about this, rather than forbid the love, how about we suggest group dating first?!!  :rofl:  I'm just sayin'....


----------



## bloodwood (Mar 8, 2011)

> Let the kids decide ....


I believe you mentioned once that you have children. Given that, you must know that it is a universal truth that any child given the free choice of what to eat will choose chocolate pudding or equivalent dessert. Now we are looking at slightly obese zebras stalking a gazelle!      ("Oh Leon, you chase this one. I'm freekin' tired.")




> So this is about protecting 'em cuz they .... will get their feelings hurt???


This is the unconfessed desire of any good parent or governing society.



> the outcome of all discord in the context of intimacy is not necessarily engulfment or death .....


Remember now this is a big lion. And look at his eyes. He's a lion. 
Even myself when I failed a test. I bit the teacher. It is nature's way.




> how about we suggest group dating first?!!


But Dragonfly, I BARELY KNOW YOU!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 8, 2011)

OK.  I get it now.  (by the way, what exactly is bloodwood, anyway?)  This is ..... ummmmm ..... something about how the world is seen through your eyes - or teeth, as you have confessed below.  



bloodwood said:


> ....Even myself when I failed a test. I bit the teacher. It is nature's way.



ummmm ..... but you know, you weren't just biting him / her.  You were also biting every other person that had bitten that (poor) teacher.....

And the piece that I have clearly missed, is that it is my job .... my duty .... my calling ..... to try to protect my children from ever having their feelings hurt.  My bad.  I have spent years trying to help them develop verbal language, understanding, and skills to deal when their feelings get hurt.  Instead, perhaps I should have been giving them ? .... biting lessons.  Again, my bad.



bloodwood said:


> But Dragonfly, I BARELY KNOW YOU!


 well, ummmmm ...... ..... indeed that is true.  And, perhaps for all those who need to settle discord by [devouring] their opponents, it may indeed be best to stick to their own kind....  

______________________________________________________________________________________

Gotta tell you Peter - you made me laugh today.  Out loud.  Really loud.  So loud in my office that a couple of people came down the hall to see what was so funny.  Many, many thanks for providing such levity.  Well played!


----------



## Yuray (Mar 8, 2011)

> How would they decide whether the kids would be vegetarian or meat eaters?


 
The matter will be decided upon a birth from the union. If the offspring is of cloven hoof and able to chew the cud, then it shall be a vegetarian. If it be of five toes with claws, it shall eat the cud chewer, the clawed,  the winged, the scaled,  the legless, and the insect. There are clear culinary advantages to having claws...............

A big tip o' the hat to Leviticus and Deuteronomy :tiphat:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 9, 2011)

Yuray said:


> A big tip o' the hat to Leviticus and Deuteronomy :tiphat:


 
Weren't they two of the members of The Band?


----------



## bloodwood (Mar 9, 2011)

Dragonfly,


> (by the way, what exactly is bloodwood, anyway?)



The origin is less dramatic than your portrayal. Bloodwood is a hardwood from south America. See the attached picture. The red is bloodwood. I took the name because of what wood and blood mean to me and because that particular wood has some very special qualities.

And to correct you I am not the lion that we are discussing. Without boasting I like to think of myself as more of a happy little warthog.    

I just wish we could all get along. Lions, zebras and warthogs....it would be a better world.     
I am so happy that you laughed. Being silly is needed for the soul and sanity. And thank you for playing with me.  
Peter


----------



## bloodwood (Mar 9, 2011)

> Weren't they two of the members of The Band?



  Oh you old hippie!


----------

